# Why pets make us smile



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 21, 2012)

I am sitting here browsing the web and can hear one of my bunnies downstairs.  She is ripping up her paper bag.  She is absolutely obsessed with paper grocery bags and obviously very loud about it.  Right now I am giving her a new one about every two days!  I love it when she is in the bag and it is just bouncing around.  There is shredded bag everywhere, in her house, under her house, she has a big pile she hides in.  I am fortunate to still have a grocery store that asks "paper or plastic?".  One of the cashiers knows I have bunnies, since I am in there buying lettuce constantly.  She puts an extra bag in just so I have enough.   

What does your pet(s) do to make you smile?  I would love to see pics, my camera is missing or I would post some.


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Jan 21, 2012)

My cat Myrtle, rattles the keys in the door to be let out, if you don't respond she walks up to you, looks at you, walks back to the door, me being me, would rather not get up lol, so she can walk back and forth many times haha.  When you finally get up to let her out, she watches your feet so that you do go to the door.  She also does this, you know when you nod to someone to come on when you have called them, that, makes me giggle every time.  She is the devil in disguise tho, but love her to bits.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 21, 2012)

My gorgeous dog has a massive responsibility.  My husband and I go him four months before my husband died.  They were hard months, but Wilson was being prepared to be my companion and what an outstanding job he does.

I love arriving home from work and seeing his beautiful face looking out the lounge window ... waiting for me.  He's always so happy to see me and listens to what I tell him, even if he finds it boring.

I believe we're lucky to know the love of an animal!


----------



## Relle (Jan 22, 2012)

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> I am sitting here browsing the web and can hear one of my bunnies downstairs.  She is ripping up her paper bag.  She is absolutely obsessed with paper grocery bags and obviously very loud about it.  Right now I am giving her a new one about every two days!  I love it when she is in the bag and it is just bouncing around.  There is shredded bag everywhere, in her house, under her house, she has a big pile she hides in.  I am fortunate to still have a grocery store that asks "paper or plastic?".  One of the cashiers knows I have bunnies, since I am in there buying lettuce constantly.  She puts an extra bag in just so I have enough.
> 
> What does your pet(s) do to make you smile?  I would love to see pics, my camera is missing or I would post some.



A bit off topic Soapy Girl, I don't know if you are feeding your buns lettuce, but a prominent TV vet here told me never to feed buns lettuce, it upsets their systems, we had a lot of buns die from kidney failure years ago and it could have been from the me feeding them lettuce  :cry: . The best greens I've found are - bok choy, choy sum, chicory, parsley.
Ellie bun shreds up the newspaper around her litter tray  and does rollies, just flops over on her side or back and looks dead, I sometimes have to touch her and wake her up to check.


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 22, 2012)

I love it when I go out to feed our first ever 2 guinea pigs ( Nuts & Bolts ), when I open up their cage they gome right over to the edge and lean out ( almost to the point of falling out ) and if I put my cheek out they will put their noses to my cheek....almost as if giving me a kiss lol.....such cuties


----------



## krissy (Jan 22, 2012)

*i just got a new puppy!!*

he is a stray that my neighbor found. he is some sort of wire? hair terrier mix. very sweet and energetic.


----------



## agriffin (Jan 22, 2012)

My pug dog cracks me up when he insists on sitting on his sister.  I swear...he has to be in a lap.  So if it isn't one of ours...it's his sister's.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 23, 2012)

Relle - iceburg lettuce is very bad for the bunnies and causes GI issues, I have never fed that.  Red and green isn't very good either.  I feed romaine lettuce and cilantro and sneak a little bit of parsley in.  It is high in calcium so it isn't good to feed, like carrots.  I am going to have to try the bok choy.  Oh and raisins and grapes are terrible, which I just learned.  They are high in potassium, which leads to kidney/bladder stones.  Which I had to deal with last year.  Rabbit medicine is getting better, but is still so far behind, sigh.  The guilt of not knowing if you could have stopped it sucks.  I believe the romaine lettuce is safe.  My friend and I have been feeding it long term with no issues.  Now the others are bad!

This year I bought a new tree for my front yard, it is a curly willow.  After I bought it I realized I could make stuff for my buns!  The toys I buy are made of willow and this way I know they will be safe.  I was so excited, lol.


----------



## Relle (Jan 23, 2012)

Your right about the rabbit medicine getting better, but I still seem to get Baytril when we go to the vet and its strong stuff. Just bought some bok choy for Ellie and she's turned up her nose at it, she loves her chicory, so back to the drawing board, just wanted to give her variety. :roll: She's just had a bath to get rid of fleas, although we have a flea treatment ATM its not working that fast, so just finished blow drying her.

Your buns will have fun with the willow branches and I think all buns are little poos.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 23, 2012)

We have had a lot of resistance to Baytril, so Orbax, Zeniqin and the final, last resort, injectable Penicillin.  I don't know if I have ever seen chicory for sale.  You know, rabbits can be picky little things!  Do you have cilantro down under?  I have never found a bunny who could resist it.  It comes in bunches like parsley and has a really strong smell.  They put it in salsa.

I am so sorry you have to deal with fleas.  We don't have them here.  I read up a little on them last year since my dog visits doggy day care and they have boarding dogs from out of state.  OMG what a horrible thing to deal with!  and rabbits can't have Frontline or EOs.


----------



## Relle (Jan 24, 2012)

Yep, we have cilantro - we call it coriander and yep,she doesn't like it  :roll: . As for the fleas she is on Revolution. The fleas are back again this morning, we have sprayed the carpet where she sits, so hoping that will kill any flea eggs hatching. Apparently a friend who has cats is having the same problem in her area and her vet said there is a plague of fleas at the moment.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 25, 2012)

You have a picky bun!


----------



## Relle (Jan 25, 2012)

Usually she's a vacuum cleaner and eats anything thats not nailed down, if I leave the guinea pigs cage open in the yard she sneaks in there or she thinks she sneaks in there and eats all their food, but I love her so much and wouldn't let anyone hurt a hair on her head.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 25, 2012)

Just put all the stuff in the guinea pigs cage!  She will want it then.    They are precious no matter how naughty or silly they might be.  My one bunny is due for another bag tonight, I haven't heard enough ripping noises, lol.


----------



## JackiK (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, my precious little darling, Darla, does not live up to her name.  (she has two brothers named Porky and Spanky.)  We've had quite a bit of rain lately and she's having a ball in the mud.  Just take a look at this face.





Someone gave me instructions on how to post this thumbnail of the photo through photobucket.  It may or may not work.  Needless to say, she has mudballs hanging all over her.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 21, 2012)

Ahhhh, she is a cute little one.  Mud is the worst, I swear my dog waits and gets muddy feet just to put them all over my couch!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 21, 2012)

Too cute!  Looks like she's been having loads of fun!


----------



## Evie (Feb 24, 2012)

I just adore my sweet dog Asha.  I could have the worst day ever but when I come home and see her smiling face, all the stress of the day just melts away.  On weekend mornings she loves to cuddle in bed before we get up and start the day.  When I make soap, she visits me periodically, but she somehow knows that I'm working and doesn't get underfoot.  She's the best!

~Evie


----------



## soapylady (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes, nothing makes me happier on a sad day than i cuddle from my pups. The loyalty and love they give seems to make everything ok when i'm feeling down about life.


----------

